# Baptism as a Means of Grace



## johnny_redeemed (Jun 7, 2007)

I am looking for an article on "Baptism as a Means of Grace." I have been looking but have not found a good one. Any help or suggestions?


----------



## dannyhyde (Jun 7, 2007)

Dr. Robert Godfrey wrote a great little article in Modern Reformation several years ago entitled, "Why Baptism?" He describes baptism as neither magic nor mirage, but as means of grace.

You may download a .pdf version on our website (used by permission):

http://dannyhyde.squarespace.com/visitor-booklets/


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 8, 2007)

This article contains a section on baptism:

http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php?t=19104


----------

